# Would you pay $250,000 for a hat?



## Mambi (Jan 5, 2022)

...but the hat was worn by Melinia Trump, *and* it comes with a registered NFT of her wearing it? ooOOOOooooo! <_snicker_>

Oh I know, NOW it's a huge bargain, right? <LOL> 

Sadly this is not a joke...it's real:









If you actually want to see more (for some insane reason), here is the original link. If you care, it's a plain white hat. Clearly worth a half a million American dollars! <lmao>






						Melania Trump
					






					melaniatrump.com


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 5, 2022)

I mean that's how the art market works, basically. Extending down to furry art. In the end it's all just a bunch of pixels flying around but people still pay good money for them. Isn't supposed to be logical.


----------



## Eremurus (Jan 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477430656317607936


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2022)

I mean, it's other people's money. Does it matter what they spend it on?


----------



## Umbral Alice (Jan 5, 2022)

No.  Must be nice having that much money to think about purchases like that.  But even if I did still no because I can think of many more things worthwhile then a hat.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 5, 2022)

This is wild, but I shouldn't surprised, lol.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 5, 2022)

With that kind of cash I could build my own skatepark at home. 

I’ll pass on the hat


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 5, 2022)

You'd be surprised; signed memorabilia is expensive. looking at ebay listings there are signed NHL cards that recently sold for for $80,000. Sorting high to low there's a signed card selling for 5 mill right now. Looking at jerseys and there's a bunch that sold for like $20,000, but Kobe's retirement jersey is selling for $200,000. People actually pay for that kinda stuff.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 5, 2022)

Honestly amazing to me...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I mean, it's other people's money. Does it matter what they spend it on?



They could spend it buying me a new house. Just a suggestion if they're going to waste it anyway. :}


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> They could spend it buying me a new house. Just a suggestion if they're going to waste it anyway. :}


Now THAT would be a waste of money. :>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 5, 2022)

It only costs that much because she charges rent to all of the lice living there.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 5, 2022)

Ah so this is the NFT everyone has been talking about lately.

I'm glad I didn't know.


----------



## Kope (Jan 5, 2022)

No next question


----------



## Yastreb (Jan 6, 2022)

There's a proverb around these parts that basically means "The idiot is not the one who sets the price but the one who pays it."


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't like hats.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jan 6, 2022)

"Would you pay $250000 for a hat?" 

Yes, I've played TF2 before,


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Jan 6, 2022)

For any hat? Like a custom diamond-encrusted 24 carat gold one-off crown like English royalty wear, sure!  Or like George Washington's Tri-Corner he wore while crossing the Delaware, maybe.  


For this? I'd offer a medium pepperoni pizza


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 6, 2022)

My hat's better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2022)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> "Would you pay $250000 for a hat?"
> 
> Yes, I've played TF2 before,


God damn it, why didn't I think of this? >:


----------



## ben909 (Jan 7, 2022)

not for that hat... if i had that kind of money i would want a very different hat


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2022)

ben909 said:


> not for that hat... if i had that kind of money i would want a very different hat



Maybe this one might be worth it?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Maybe this one might be worth it?


if it was not just going to send me spinning then maybe, but one rotor is an issue, need a tail rotor or a second rotor rotating the other way


----------

